# Binding Angles?



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was curious as to what angles everyone has on their binding setup? I know before I had a 21 inch stance on my board with old bindings, I am re-mounting my new bindings and wanting a duck stance with my back foot not so tweaked out.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Try 18/-12.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Try 18/-12.


would this also be good angles to ride goofy with?...i ride regular on 15/0 and i just cant ever seem to ride smooth goofy any ideas for binding angles?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I ride 18/-15 23 inches wide. I'm 5'8. For angles, play around. More angle in your back foot will help with switch riding. Typically I like my back foot 3 to 9 degrees lower of an angle than my front foot. Also depends on my riding. 18/-15 is good for jibbing, but for my all mountain pipe board, I ride more around 12/-9 22inches wide. I've had everything from 6/-6 to 9/-6, 15/-12, 15/-15, 12/-12, 6/0...And I'm sure I'll change my angles again this year probably 3 or 4 times, on each board.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I will try and mount them that way and mess around on the board on my carpet.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That's what I do, just make sure you wax your board before you go. Carpet dries out your base


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Try 18/-12.


Is that a pretty good stance for all riders? I'm a pip-squeak, 5-foot nuthin freerider. Don't want anything to aggressive, but I do want to get as much power out through my board as my wee little legs will allow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

i have 15,-15
feels comfy , don't like the 18,-15
doesn't feel good switch. 
its like they already mentioned , everybody has his own taste.
btw it depents what style you snowboard.
if you like alpine snowboarding= 21,18 (for example)
so first figure out what you want to do with your board


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

i have 14 -14 for me like 18 inches about wide


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

15 / -8

22.75" stance


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

machine154 said:


> i have 14 -14 for me like 18 inches about wide


14-14 is possible? I thought angles went by 3...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

i ride 15/-15 with a 24" stance width. very comfortable. my angles have to be completely even or else riding switch feels wierd but that's just me.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

How do you guys measure your stance? I don't know if I measure it right. I measure the distance between the 2 bolts on my Targas baseplate. The bolts that hold the padding on over the discs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I had 12/-12 with 22", I'm gonna try 15/-15 next time


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

*Everything* you ever wanted to know about stance is here.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

18/-15 for me 25.5in wide. I was at 15/-12 for awhile but my screws loosened up over a few days and I neglected to tighten them and my bindings just kept working out that way so I changed them and it feels great.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

sedition said:


> *Everything* you ever wanted to know about stance is here.


Thanks, that was really helpful! I'm going to try out some new angles on my first day out...but I'll still bring my little tool thingy just in case!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i started on the angels which the board shop from where i bought my plank, set me up with +21 and 0

i then started to push both angles down a few notches until i found comfort in the pure duck stance of 15s

this was profoundly beneficial to switch riding


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i think my width is about 23 inches.... i dunno tho; i wrote it down somewhere.

otherwise the binders are center mounted for packed / piste and for thise blissful but rare powder days, they are rearward set as far as there are holes in the top sheet


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

This site is very informative but its really outdated. A lot of the stats don't apply since most of those riders they mention are riding wider stances now.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Extremo said:


> This site is very informative but its really outdated. A lot of the stats don't apply since most of those riders they mention are riding wider stances now.


The pro stats may be old, but the basic information is spot on. Don't confuse cult of personality for otherwise acute validity.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

But if people are going to use that as a guide they should know that things have progressed a little since then. Narrow stances are a thing of the past. I dont think to many people who arent specifically into big moutain riding would want a +/+ stance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

i have mine set at 15, -3 its a comfy stance, but i think the ideal would be at 15, -6


----------



## Mexx (Nov 12, 2008)

I've got duckfoot -15\+15 
width - 22.6"
Probably, I'll try some more wider stance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Ducky!!
+15/-15
width= 23.5

nice an balanced.! woot woot


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

58.5*F & 57.5*R / 19.25" wide


----------



## snwr54 (Aug 5, 2008)

does a biger angle give u a advantace or just prefrence


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I experimented a lot last year and ended up with 21/-9, 22.5"

I'm 5'10" tall with abnormally long legs, this works, but I feel like I can go wider and be OK.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it's just personal preference. I know people who ride well with 9/-6 and I know people who ride well with 21/-9 There are so many options. I personally like to feel close to exact twin. So I ride 18/-15, with still enough difference to make me still feel like going forward.


----------



## vandal (Jun 1, 2007)

RomeBeta32 said:


> I will try and mount them that way and mess around on the board on my carpet.


or just outside, in the parking lot


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey I've got *15/-6* on my board i use for all mountain but I *bought a new board i'm going to use mainly for park*, Ill be doing some regular runs too, but *what should I set it as for park?* (Obviously duck but what do you guys think the angles should be for *someone new to park?*


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It really is personal preference. Try it out both ways and see what works best for you. It's like asking someone what your favorite board graphic is. Only you can figure that out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> It really is personal preference. Try it out both ways and see what works best for you. It's like asking someone what your favorite board graphic is. Only you can figure that out.


Well I know for sure I'm going to do duck, I was just wondering what is a good setting to start learning park with. I rode duck all last season and I'm fine with it, was looking for more of a #/# suggestion.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

sedition said:


> *Everything* you ever wanted to know about stance is here.


great link, thanks for posting that :thumbsup: but i tink a lot more ride duck now unless u are beginner or just freeriding


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

6/0
'Tis about the same width/angles as my feet on a longboard.
Super comfy, but the low binding angles didn't work out so well on a regular width board; had to go wider.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

RB89 said:


> I rode duck all last season and I'm fine with it, was looking for more of a #/# suggestion.


+15 / -15 is spot on. But if your not that far out, do it a little at time. go like 6/6, 9/9, 12/12, 15/15, otherwise it will feel rick james super-freaky at first.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Dont forget 0/0 differs between binding companies. Some bindings will point you more inward at 0 degrees than others. You really need to find which stance feels comfortable to you but I agree between 9 and 18 are good angles for freetyle riding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

sedition said:


> +15 / -15 is spot on. But if your not that far out, do it a little at time. go like 6/6, 9/9, 12/12, 15/15, otherwise it will feel rick james super-freaky at first.


15/-15 is nice , also outside the park you can cruise with ease in this stance


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I ride 15/-15 myself, but it took me a whole day of changing it up to figure out which one I liked the most. Don't ride 15/15 just because everyone else is. You might like something else better.

Also, I didn't start ducky because it was a bit harder for me to balance that way.


----------



## Mexx (Nov 12, 2008)

falconis said:


> 15/-15 is nice , also outside the park you can cruise with ease in this stance


I'm agree. Last year i rode in the Mountains with such angles.


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

To me it seems like 15/-15 is perfect. The other day i was standing and talking with some people and i look down to see how i stand and both my feet are pointing outwards.Its a natural stance for me. I used to ride 15/0 for a little bit to get used to the board


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

15/ -15 and 22.3" width which is kinda odd since im only 5'5" but like everyone says the level of comfort lies with personal preference.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jan 17, 2010)

21/-18 is what i like


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

21/-11 for me... wow this is an old thread lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

regardless of the board i make the stance the widest it goes.

15/-6 rep rep


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

18/-9

Tried 15/-15, 15/-6, 18/-12 and finally felt most comfortable at 18/-9. ~23".


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If anything this thread shows experimenting is the way to go. I never liked having my back foot at zero and I cant stand a +/+ stance. 21/-18 feels right for me. Before I dialed that in I would notice my feet were uncomfortable; not in pain, just a nagging feeling of wishing I could rotate my foot out a bit more kind of thing.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I made a thread like this one too some time ago lol. Maybe this one was made first. At any rate, mine is:

+18/-12


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

I rock the double 0 

I went through a whole bunch of stances and 0/0 feels the most natural.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

romaniaK said:


> I rock the double 0
> 
> I went through a whole bunch of stances and 0/0 feels the most natural.


You are one of the few people who have a naturally un-ducked stance. When you are standing around (not snowboarding) your feet point straight out right?


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

for me, the front always stays at +18 the back is either -9 or -12. i have no real preference as of yet between those two. stance is usually around 23" or there abouts. i just try and eye it out.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

I ride duck but I wanna know how alpine (70/35) is. Does it make a huge diff?? Must feel kinda cool but sketchy at same time. 

Just looking for input here thx!!

I'm aware that the typical answer to this would be ''just go out and try it'' but it's fckin raining for like half the week WTF?!?! :dunno:


----------

